# Reaktionszeit IPS Panel



## LittleGamer (29. Juli 2012)

Hallo, 

ich möchte mir einen neuen Monitor zu legen und mir wurde hier im Forum diese beiden Monitore empfohlen:
ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Nun hab ich mir mal die Specks von den beiden Monitoren angeguckt und würde mir gerne den kleinern Dell holen.
Nur ich spiele sehr viel und deswegen ist meine Frage auch ob ich die 8ms Reaktionszeit des IPS Panels merke.
Sonst würde ich mir den Asus holen.

MFG 
LittleGamer


----------



## ColorMe (29. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube beim Spielen ist der Imputlag um einiges wichtiger als die Reaktionszeit.
Abgesehen davon, stimmen die Herstellerangaben meistens nicht mit der Realität überein.

Ob du das merken wirst, kann man so pauschal nicht beantworten, da es von Anwender zu Anwender unterschiedlich ist. Bestell einfach den kleineren Dell und probier ihn aus. Hast ja 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.


----------



## Leckrer (29. Juli 2012)

Ließ mal den Test auf prad.de 

Die testen wunderbar ausführlich (15-16 Seiten :O)


----------



## ich111 (29. Juli 2012)

Die Reaktionszeit, die die Hersteller angeben ist eh kaum zu gebrauchen, weil die einfach das niedrigste was sie messen nehmen, daher ist das kein Wechsel von weis auf schwarz sondern von einem Grauton zu einem anderen und der Inputlag ist auch noch nicht dabei


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. Juli 2012)

Würde ich dir auch raten.
Der Dell ist durchaus zum Spielen geeignet.


----------



## ich111 (29. Juli 2012)

Von LG gibt es auch ganz gute IPS, die vom Panel her besser sind und dann auch weniger Glitzern aufweisen


----------



## LittleGamer (30. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Antworten 
Ich denke ich werde mir den mal betsellen und wenn das nicht geht werde ich das Rückgaberecht nutzen.
@Leckrer danke für den Tipp ich werde mal gucken ob der Dell dabei ist . 
@ich111 welche könntest du mir empfehlen???

LittleGamer


----------



## htgns (30. Juli 2012)

Der LG IPS234v ist gerade neu rausgekommen. Ich hoffe, meiner kommt heute, dann kann ich die mehr dazu sagen. Den Dell hatte ich auch und habe ihr zurückgeschickt weil mir bei weißem Hintergrund das Display immer so "speckig" vorkam. Das ist auf das IPS "glitzern" zurückzuführen und soll bei den neuen Ah-IPS Panels besser sein.


----------



## LittleGamer (30. Juli 2012)

Dann viel Spaß mit dem Bildschirm. 
Mein Freund hat ihn auch und ist sehr zufrieden.
@htgns Könntest du dann mal schreiben wie du den Asus findest ???


----------



## htgns (30. Juli 2012)

Zum Zocken ist der sicher Top. Ich habe ihn selbst auch mal bespielen dürfen. Gute Reaktionszeiten und auch vom P/L sicher Top. Aber eben auch mit den bekannten Nachteilen eines TN Panel. Ich für mich hatte ihn neben dem Dell stehen, da fiel er eben bei der Farbdarstellung "durch". Verstehe mich nicht falsch, es ist sicher ein Top Monitor, wäre nicht ein IPS-Panel daneben im direkten Vergleich gewesen, hätte ich ihn sicher behalten.
Ich für mich habe mich jetzt eben für ein IPS entschieden, dass musst du für dich selbst entscheiden. Wenn bei den neuen dieses glitzern wirklich deutlich reduziert und die Geschwindigkeit dazu noch erhöht worden ist, bin ich sicher zufrieden.


----------



## shady1080 (7. August 2012)

Was sind denn jetzt die unterschiede zwischen IPS234v, IPS234P und IPS235P? Wie sind die Modellnamen von LG aufgebaut??


----------



## htgns (7. August 2012)

Der LG 234v -BN ist der aktuellste Monitor. Es gibt hier keine "p" Version. Er ist nicht in der Höhe verstellbar. Den LG IPS 235 gibt es als V und als P. Unterschiede sind hier, dass der P einen höhenverstellbaren Fuß und die Pivot Funktion besitzt. Ebenso wurde eine Overdrive Funktion für den Spielbetrieb eingebaut. Die 235er Serie hat ein S-IPS Panel, die 234er das AH-IPS Panel.
Der


----------



## shady1080 (7. August 2012)

Ah okayokay dafür steht also P und V. Danke dir!


----------

